# Route Ideas and advice



## Cass (Jun 7, 2019)

Im about to start planning my August trip and any advice or best to avoids would be much appreciated, Ive got as for as I'm wanting to do a circular route Starting and ending in Dunkirk I arrive July28th and returning on August 23rd August, I need to be in in Spielberg 10th & 11th thats the only think that is not flexible.

My thoughts are

Dunkirk Belguim, luxembourg, Germany, Austria Czech, Poland, Netherlands and back to Dunkirk, Im sure some of you seasoned travelers will have some valuable advice and information.


Thanks


----------



## jagmanx (Jun 7, 2019)

*That is a lot of travelling for 1 month (Imo)*

Enuff said


----------



## Cass (Jun 7, 2019)

Yeh around 2500/3000 miles give or take a few wrong turns ideally I would cut out Austria, but unfortunately that is the only place I have to go


----------



## colinm (Jun 7, 2019)

jagmanx said:


> Enuff said



+1 on that.
Last year we spent 7 weeks in Netherlands and Germany, barely scratching the surface of the latter.


----------



## Cass (Jun 7, 2019)

jagmanx said:


> Enuff said




So which would you miss out, bearing in mind not Austria?


----------



## shaunr68 (Jun 7, 2019)

Depends what you want to see really and how much driving you want to do.  Back in 1995 I did my first long European trip in my 1972 VW camper starting and ending at the Harwich - Hook of Holland, mainly visiting cities.  I saved up all my leave for a year and my boss agreed to me taking the whole of August off work, the girlfriend at the time was a teacher so the summer holidays were the only option.  If I remember correctly it was 3800 miles in 4 weeks.

The route was Harwich - Hook of Holland - Amsterdam - Hamburg - Berlin - Dresden - Prague - Vienna - Bratislava - Budapest - Lake Balaton - Graz - Klagenfurt - Venice - Innsbruck - Munich - Heidelberg - Koln - Bonn - Hook of Holland - Harwich.

These days I like to do things at a more leisurely pace and because of the pooch, much prefer lakes, beaches and mountains to cities.


----------



## jagmanx (Jun 7, 2019)

*Poland !*



Cass said:


> So which would you miss out, bearing in mind not Austria?



From Dunkirk  E40 then E42 to Mosel area
Then to Memmingen and thus to Austria and Spielberg
North to Czech republic via Vienna if you like
To Dresden like this Google Maps
Then The Netherlands

Hope this helps


----------



## colinm (Jun 7, 2019)

From Dunkirk head off to Mosel, work your way along this to Rhine, along Rhine, drop down to Austria. Head back up throu Germany taking in the castles to Netherlands, work way throu Netherlands back to Dunkirk.


----------



## Cass (Jun 7, 2019)

shaunr68 said:


> Depends what you want to see really and how much driving you want to do.  Back in 1995 I did my first long European trip in my 1972 VW camper starting and ending at the Harwich - Hook of Holland, mainly visiting cities.  I saved up all my leave for a year and my boss agreed to me taking the whole of August off work, the girlfriend at the time was a teacher so the summer holidays were the only option.  If I remember correctly it was 3800 miles in 4 weeks.
> 
> The route was Harwich - Hook of Holland - Amsterdam - Hamburg - Berlin - Dresden - Prague - Vienna - Bratislava - Budapest - Lake Balaton - Graz - Klagenfurt - Venice - Innsbruck - Munich - Heidelberg - Koln - Bonn - Hook of Holland - Harwich.
> 
> These days I like to do things at a more leisurely pace and because of the pooch, much prefer lakes, beaches and mountains to cities.




I have to be in Austria for the bike racing 9th - 11th other than that no plans did think about coming back from hook but then though if for any reason my route changes and I end up coming back doing Switzerland and back up through France I decided that Dunkirk was a better option, I have family in Diez  so could drop in on them,  Im not much of a planner, but with going such a long way and having time restraints I feel I need to have some idea of where im going.


----------



## witzend (Jun 7, 2019)

Seeing as how you need to visit Austria I'd head for there and see what you've time to visit on return. Poland & Czech
adds mileage and could be left out


----------



## barryd (Jun 8, 2019)

Cass said:


> Yeh around 2500/3000 miles give or take a few wrong turns ideally I would cut out Austria, but unfortunately that is the only place I have to go



Actually if it were me thats the one country on the list I wouldnt miss out!  Austria is fantastic especially the lakes east of Salzburg.  Black Forest and Bavaria on the way also worth some time.  For me I would get through Belgium and Luxembourg as quickly as possible.

Depends what you like I guess. Mountains and lakes do it for me so Austria would be the highlight on that tour.

Some info on my 2012 blog

Germany and Austria - Adventures In Hank The Tank


----------



## mark61 (Jun 8, 2019)

Thats very doable in that time without too much of a rush. 
I’d consider knocking off Poland though, and maybe Netherlands too.
For me, straight through Belgium & Luxumbourg, few days meandering down the Moselle ( Trier to Cochem say) then fastest route to Austria. I personally wouldn’t bother with Vienna, heading north to Prague instead, there’s a great little campsite in Prague with a good bar,  about 20 mins from centre. 
Then north towards Dresden, but venturing into the Saxon Switzerland National Park, which borders Czech and Germany, stunning area, but it will be fairly crowded, still really worth seeing though. Me, I’d stay there till the last moment, rush back on last day and probably miss the ferry :lol-053:


Saxon Switzerland National Park, Germany -- National Geographic


----------



## jagmanx (Jun 8, 2019)

*Indeed*



mark61 said:


> Thats very doable in that time without too much of a rush.
> I’d consider knocking off Poland though, and maybe Netherlands too.
> For me, straight through Belgium & Luxumbourg, few days meandering down the Moselle ( Trier to Cochem say) then fastest route to Austria. I personally wouldn’t bother with Vienna, heading north to Prague instead, there’s a great little campsite in Prague with a good bar,  about 20 mins from centre.
> Then north towards Dresden, but venturing into the Saxon Switzerland National Park, which borders Czech and Germany, stunning area, but it will be fairly crowded, still really worth seeing though. Me, I’d stay there till the last moment, rush back on last day and probably miss the ferry :lol-053:
> ...



Vienna just a thought for those who like cities
Mezni Louka campsite near Hrensko and walk to 
Prav?ick? br?na ?esk? ?v?carsko H?ensko


----------



## Cass (Jun 8, 2019)

I now have plenty to think about, maybe a little too much for someone who changes their mind as much as i do, thanks for the input, my new thoughts are I can skip Austria, Jon could fly to Austria for the bike races, fly back and meet back up after.  That would cut out a chunk of miles for me and give me a break from him for a few days win win situation.


----------



## Cass (Jun 8, 2019)

jagmanx said:


> Vienna just a thought for those who like cities
> Mezni Louka campsite near Hrensko and walk to
> Prav?ick? br?na ?esk? ?v?carsko H?ensko



I do like the look of Saxon


----------



## groyne (Jun 8, 2019)

We did Venice and back in 3 weeks, (including a couple of days in Schwaz in Austria) which is about the same distance. We went the Belgium, Luxembourg to Germany route. We hung a right to Strasbourg and Colmar, then across Switzerland and Lichtenstein (ok as a lunch stop) then into Austria. If you want to save a bit of money, miss out Switzerland and go via Lake Constance into Austria. We always stop at  Gasthaus Sternen in Hard, free if you buy a drink, but we always have a meal with them.:tongue:


----------

